# Roundup Weed Preventer



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Anyone ever use this stuff? Looks new and id like to try it for my flower beds. Just want to keep weeds (and grass for that matter) out without hurting plants or it spreading to lawn.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Never seen that before. I wonder if it's similar to Preen which I have used and it works well.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Never seen that before. I wonder if it's similar to Preen which I have used and it works well.


Good to hear that, because I've got a big jug o' Preen that I've been using for a while, and was considering Snapshot for a longer barrier. Preen is supposed to last 3 months.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/garden-weeds/roundup-landscape-weed-preventer
ACTIVE INGREDIENTS
1.71% Pendimethalin


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

This year I mixed a second batch of prodiamine at 6 month rate and sprayed all the mulch beds. I used the leftovers from the lawn last year and it worked really well.

Now it's only going to take 25 years instead of 50 to go through that 5lb jug.


----------

